
Ask HN: Is the “who wants to be hired?” post still working? - trumbitta2
Is anybody getting job offers?<p>One may think the &quot;who&#x27;s hiring&quot; post is by large the most useful &#x2F; used of the three.
======
autotune
According to the whoishiring account at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring),
it posts about once a month on the first. Just create a cron job on a personal
dev server you use with postfix installed and running and own to email
yourself a reminder on the first. I've posted once before but nothing that
made me want to change possitions resulted from it.

------
rabidonrails
I've reached out to a number of the posters but haven't found someone of the
right caliber yet.

